# dream trail horse



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

hi guys just wanted to know what would your dream trail horse be mine would be my mare with brakes lol show pics if can


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OK. I don't care about the breed, but my dream horse is the one which is strong, fit and doesn't care about ANYTHING on trail except the rider.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Although my all time favorite breed and the one that I currently ride is a Quarter Horse, overall if I was only riding trails, I would most likely have a gaited horse.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

As for the breed, a Bashkir Curly first or a Bashkir Curly X Arab second. As for what I LOOK for, a steady, reliable mount that is calm under any condition, that is sure footed and has good wind and endurance.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Probably an Arab or anglo arab if I was doing endurance. 
QH for competitive trail classes. 
Gaited if I was just plodding around probably. Though, I have never ridden one. 

Im most inclined to do endurance though so I'm going to say an Arab or Arabx


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

Thinking of it as a long ride, (I want to get into endurance) I would have to say Arab.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have my dream trail horse and she is a Rocky Mountain horse. She can cover a lot of ground quick, and my old knees and butt aren't wore out when we get to our destination. She is fearless, loyal and I love her 
I don't have any photos of her on my new computer yet :-( Shes in my barn though http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=757


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have two! My little arab, who is great for when Sama nd I want to go for a fast ride (which is often, lol) and my ASH Bundy, who just cruises along on a long rein the whole time, but can go fast when needed. Neither of them ever spook.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> I have my dream trail horse and she is a Rocky Mountain horse. She can cover a lot of ground quick, and my old knees and butt aren't wore out when we get to our destination. She is fearless, loyal and I love her
> I don't have any photos of her on my new computer yet :-( Shes in my barn though http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=757


I have ridden a rocky mountain horse once. he was so awesome. He had the size I like and body size and very comfy to ride for a long time. and Vida is a beauty btw!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

> I have my dream trail horse and she is a Rocky Mountain horse. She can cover a lot of ground quick, and my old knees and butt aren't wore out when we get to our destination. She is fearless, loyal and I love her :grin:
> I don't have any photos of her on my new computer yet :sad: Shes in my barn though http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=757


 same my mare is brumby and will get you there but with a few bolts and spooks along the way lol

http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=757


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My favorite trail horse has got to be Dobe (or any mustang). He is very calm and levelheaded and no horse is more sure footed. His gaits are smooth and comfortable and while he is in perfect control, he has enough energy in his step to actually cover some ground. He is also incredibly comfortable to ride bareback because his back is wide and flat. Like sitting on a moving couch. 

Although just judging by the way that he travels, I think he might have some gaited somewhere in his ancestry.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

No gaited horses on your list.

MADNESS!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

sorry half asleep when did it


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My haflinger, Toby, before he got the EPM. He's rideable now, but I don't push him like I used too.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

My horse is a Percharon arabian cross and he is great on trails. He is big, smooth and level headed like a Perch, yet has good endurence and can be a little exitable like an Arab. 








I really need to upload some new pictures of him.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

my boy chucky is perfect for me. but he has been lame for about 7 months and i still cant ride him :'( hopefully within the next few months i can!

he is not an easy horse to ride! i find him really easy but every one else who has been on him finds him really hard to control!!!! ive never had a big problem with him though. he is very quick on his feet (which i like ), he is hard to stop (which doesnt really bother me), he is really really comfortable, really smooth gaits, both he and i LOVE to go for a good long hard gallop, doesnt bolt (spooks but doesnt bolt), doesnt kick buck rear or any of that stuff, solid and sterdy, he was fit and could go for miles, if he is freaking out or something all i have to do is give him a bit of a wack and a growl and he pulls himself together, he is just soo much fun, all we ever did was muck around and go on trails, we are just made ofr each other (what he likes doing, i like doing. and what i dont like doing, he doesnt like doing lol), he is just perfect for me and i miss riding him sooo much!!!! i love him!!!!

lol that was a bit long hehe.

here are a couple of pics of him! he is such a character and he is full of personality!!!


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

If I had to choose one other than my horse i'd want a Thoroughbred/Percheron. But my *Dutch Warmblood* is an AMAZING trail horse! Super quiet and doesn't spook at a thing. Plus, we can jump any logs along the way.


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

Pics of my amazing trail horsie <3
11 y/o Dutch Warmblood 

In Merrit, British Columbia, Canada. 









Walking through the herd of cows. (he likes herding them )









High-lined for the night with his sister <3









Jumping the log we found =) small but it's the only one we found the whole weekend so we were very excited!


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

I used to do endurance and my perfect trail horse was my morab..morgan arab cross..miss her to this day..but my paint is in training now and we are doing very well


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

*re: chucky*

My mare is so the same and at one point was lame she is so easy for me [sometimes i wish] but other people are scared of her not very good brakes but never mind and loves running


> my boy chucky is perfect for me. but he has been lame for about 7 months and i still cant ride him :'( hopefully within the next few months i can!
> 
> he is not an easy horse to ride! i find him really easy but every one else who has been on him finds him really hard to control!!!! ive never had a big problem with him though. he is very quick on his feet (which i like :grin, he is hard to stop (which doesnt really bother me), he is really really comfortable, really smooth gaits, both he and i LOVE to go for a good long hard gallop, doesnt bolt (spooks but doesnt bolt), doesnt kick buck rear or any of that stuff, solid and sterdy, he was fit and could go for miles, if he is freaking out or something all i have to do is give him a bit of a wack and a growl and he pulls himself together, he is just soo much fun, all we ever did was muck around and go on trails, we are just made ofr each other (what he likes doing, i like doing. and what i dont like doing, he doesnt like doing lol), he is just perfect for me and i miss riding him sooo much!!!! i love him!!!!
> 
> ...


----------

